

Ask HN: Notification of responses on HN? - Havoc

Why doesn&#x27;t HN have the equivalent of the orangered envelopes that reddit has?<p>Seems like a bit of a fundamental flaw to me. e.g. I often get cases where I only realize days later that someone responded to my post. By that time everyone has moved on from the topic. On reddit I usually respond within minutes since the UI notifies me in a convenient way.
======
bob_sadino
Yes it should be implemented!

hnnotify.com/how

